# My wife will not talk to me.



## AnxiousInTN (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm desperate.

Been married 6 months, together about 1.5 years. Everyone I've ever been with has cheated on me including 2 previous wives. I've always been a worrier but due to these past expreriences I feel like it's worse now than ever. I've been trying different medications, reading self help books, and struggling to get through this on my own. I have never been able to talk to my wife about my problems. She totally shuts down and is virtually silent anytime the subject is breached. She feels as if it's that I don't trust her. This has reached a point where it happens a couple times a week, sometimes with the "divorce" word being thrown out which is later regretted. The thinks I should just be happy and stop worrying. She seems totally annoyed with me anytime I'm not in a good mood.

I feel like our lack of communication is going to end us. I cannot stop worrying about this. Please help me find a way to get through to her.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Go to marriage counseling with the understanding that it's to fix your issue with her help. She's your partner in life. Tell her you need her help.

And stop throwing out the D word!!!

But her some flowers with a card that just says "I love you!".


----------

